# Can King Pigeons have babies with regular pigeons?



## Sarah94612 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a male King Pigeon whom every regular feral pigeon girl follows around and loves. Some have lowered their bodies for mating but my King Pigeon is still too young and doesn't know what to do with them. Does anyone know if King Pigeons mate with regular pigeons? If they do, can they raise them just like other regular pigeons without any problems?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Of course they can.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Sarah94612 said:


> I have a male King Pigeon whom every regular feral pigeon girl follows around and loves. Some have lowered their bodies for mating but my King Pigeon is still too young and doesn't know what to do with them. Does anyone know if King Pigeons mate with regular pigeons? If they do, can they raise them just like other regular pigeons without any problems?


That's what happened when I got 'Walter'. He was rescued off the streets in Massachusetts, originally thought to be a King Pigeon, but believed to be a Carneau now because of his size and shape! Quite a few of the hens were checking him out!








This is 'Tootsie' checking him out









This is a little homer hen checking him out









He chose this little homer hen.

I let them have 1 clutch of babies, I was nervous because of his size.
1 baby died within a couple days, the other survived and is almost as big as Walter. The babies were tiny, and Walter had a hard time not stepping on them......I think that's why 1 died. So now they get fake eggs.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

wow those pigeons are as a big as chickens.


----------



## Sarah94612 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you! I am relieved to hear there shouldn't be any problems. Very nice photos! Walter is the stud, just like my king piegon who is constantly followed by the females, to the total dismay of all the other males who aren't as gigantic as the king pigeon. Let's hope when he makes babies, he won't squash them. I am interested to see what their babies will look like.


----------

